# Swanstone Ceiling Problem



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patty said:


> (I'd take a picture but I REALLY do not know how to get the photo onto the site.



Oh, then just 'E-mail' your shower pictures ASAP!! :laughing:

I'm also a 'Private-Eye'!! :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patty said:


> You know Joe, that is a very good question. I think he must be either VERY busy (which I know he is) or he went on vacation (which I doubt the little workaholic would do, right now.:laughing: ) There has not been so much as a heartbeat from the TR-oublemaker (synonomous with Tom R) since Tuesday. I'm sure he'll resurface cuz sooner or later he will need his dose of humor & abuse from us!:clap:
> 
> :jester: :laughing: :w00t:



Yuh-huh, - - 7 days a week busy, - - and still can't seem to catch up.

Plus I just 'air conditioned' my shop, - - so I been workin' out there even longer hours . . .

Do somewhat miss the 'abuse', though . . . :laughing: 

Doing the final touches on a fireplace surround and built-in cab/shelf unit for a Monday/Tuesday 'install', - - pics will be along soon . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Oh, then just 'E-mail' your shower pictures ASAP!! :laughing:
> 
> I'm also a 'Private-Eye'!! :laughing:


LMAO:laughing: 

Should we tell em Tommer?:whistling 

Something along the lines of, "How many people does it take to download a photo for Patty?":blink: 

First, have Tom walk Patty through "attaching", then how to email an attachment, then email it to Tom so he can get it to where Patty is too incompetent to get it to, herself!:blink: :laughing: 

Phew! There! I said it!:w00t: 

And Dave was questioning whether I was a REAL blonde or not! :blink: DUH!:laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Got room for a stripper pole?? :laughing:


Yeah? :whistling And then what?:whistling :jester: :devil:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patty said:


> Yeah? :whistling And then what?:whistling :jester: :devil:



I'm sure you sing in the shower . . .

Now you can DANCE, too . . . :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Plus I just 'air conditioned' my shop, - - so I been workin' out there even longer hours . . . :thumbsup:


 Nice going Tom, do you think it's just coincidence that you air condition your shop and all of a sudden New York City experiences major black outs.:w00t: I'm sure you just went and did this with out notifing Con - ed. Shame!:laughing: 
BTW, I'm just wondering how you would know that Patty sings in the shower?:whistling


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

My remodeler, who did my bathroom, just left. He re-glued the panel and braced it up with wood boards. He said to leave it, as is, for 24 hours. He will be back tomorrow.

The adhesive he used is the stuff Swanstome recommends using for their product. He said that if the problem occurs again, he will take you up on your 'screw' & 'overlay' suggestion, go dart. We will see if this problem re-occurs down the road.

Thanks everyone for your help & suggestions. :thumbsup: 

I really appreciate your input and considered each and every option quite seriously.....:whistling .....even Tom's stripper pole idea had some value to it.:laughing: :devil:

(What do they put in the water in Jersey.....:whistling )


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jmic said:


> BTW, I'm just wondering how you would know that Patty sings in the shower?:whistling


Top secret amongst 'private-eyes' . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patty said:


> (What do they put in the water in Jersey.....:whistling )


All I'm sure of is the 'potency' . . . :thumbsup: 

And dare I say congratulations on the SCREW and OVERLAY!! :laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom R said:


> All I'm sure of is the 'potency' . . . :thumbsup:
> 
> And dare I say congratulations on the SCREW and OVERLAY!! :laughing:


:no: Bad, Bad Tommer!:devil::whistling :laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

UPDATE ON SHOWER:

Ok, Roger Dodger came by to remove the bracing from the ceiling panel and we will see how long the adhesive lasts. I'm thinking it's going to happen again because he didn't deviate from the original application and looked what happened.:blink: But, at least I can avoid such extreme suggestions like the stripper pole idea, for now.:whistling 

Nice try, though, Tommy!:laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

*Problem Not Solved*

Had to call Rodger Dodger this morning. Seems the adhesive is not holding the Swanstone up. He stopped by tonight and said he will do some homework on this. Seems go dart's screw & overlay suggestion has some appeal to Rodger cuz he said he just might go that route.

Great advice go dart!:thumbsup: Thanks!:notworthy


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Yikes!! Patty that sounds pretty scary!  And I hope you have a second shower or tub or something, otherwise you're probably pretty dirty by now! :laughing: My husband just installed solid surface on the shower walls at a customers rental and that just makes me nervous if something were to happen. 

BTW, I'm blonde and I can post a pic! You can do it too! (although I can't figure out what to do about the out of date antivirus that just popped up! :blink: Will have to wait for hubby for that one! :laughing: )


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Patty said:


> Had to call Rodger Dodger this morning. Seems the adhesive is not holding the Swanstone up. He stopped by tonight and said he will do some homework on this. Seems go dart's screw & overlay suggestion has some appeal to Rodger cuz he said he just might go that route.
> 
> Great advice go dart!:thumbsup: Thanks!:notworthy


Quality is priceless. How much is a job worth that is well done the first time? I think Roger Doger is finding out the hard way. Poor kid, doing the same job three times over, and twice for free. 

To be honest, I've never known a solid surface manufacturer to recommend their product be adhered to a ceiling.

Offer him some iced tea and maybe a pole dance once he reinstalls the stripper pole.:jester:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually, Double-A, he gutted the bathroom down to the studs, two years ago, and did everything impeccably well. This is a tiny (full) bathroom that I spent 17K re-doing. I can't complain about the quality of his work, one bit. In my opinion, he did a remarkable job. What I chalk this up to is the 'lasws of gravity'. I believe the product is proving to be to "weighty" for ceiling application. But, I like the "finished" look it gives to the shower, so I am willing to experiment with the screw & overlay idea that go dart suggested. 

Any other suggestions are welcome.

(No stripper pole, guys! :laughing: What will the neighbors think?:blink: )


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

In Boston, we just learned the hard way not to rely on any adhesive to hold up a heavy ceiling tile. (Think Big Dig :sad: )

I haven't worked with Swanstone, but if I were in your position, I would try countersinking a #8 hole into a scrap piece, and try out a plug cutter on the material too. If that works, put in about 8 decking screws in addition to the adhesive, and plug em up with the same materials.

Sage


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Just got to thinking - you could also suggest to the contractor to use a plunge router with a T-slot bit, and make maybe 4 keyhole slots in the swanstone. Then set 4 good screws in the exactly correct locations and correct depth, into the ceiling joists. Then the ceiling tile will pop up and slide over, providing mechanical support with no marks on the surface.

Good call that the contractor put up the ceiling tile before the wall tiles. Good thing he did it the right way. Wouldn't want that to drop on my head. What a way to go.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Sage. I will suggest this to him. I think he is hoping that the product manufacturer can steer him into the right direction. Certainly, I can't be the only one out there with this problem, can I? I'm thinking they've had a few others call in with the same situation.

....:whistling ...at least, I'm hoping, they have.....


----------

